# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστη κοκατιλίνα

## Athina

*Παιδιά η Φάτσα,το θηλυκό κοκατίλ μου πρέπει να αρρώστησε* :Sad0064: *. Εδώ και κανά δίωρο κάθετε στην κούνια της με κλειστά τα ματάκια.Αυτό που με ανησύχησε περισσότερο ήταν η στάση της.Μόλις την είδα την έβαλε ξεχωριστά σε άλλο κλουβί και έχω φώτο και από τις κουτσουλιές της.
Βοήθεια!

**

**
Στο κλουβί που την έβαλα...
***
*Η κουτσουλιά της...*
*


*

----------


## sarpijk

Χτες ανεβηκε πολυ αποτομα η υγρασια Αθηνα  και ισως αυτο να την επηρεασε. Καλα εκανες και τη χωρισες. Τρωει καθολου? Περιποιειται  το φτερωμα της? Ελπιζω αυριο να ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## Athina

*Όχι Στέφανε.Γιαυτό ανησυχώ.Η συμπεριφορά της δεν είναι φυσιολογική.Είναι συμπεριφορά άρρωστου πουλιού.
Σευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!!*

----------


## skrekas

Πιστεύω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει η θερμοκρασία. Με τόση ζέστη μπορεί να έπαθε θερμοπληξία,αλλά η άποψη μου δεν στηρίζεται πουθενά αλλού παρά στις κλιματολογικές συνθήκες οπότε ας μιλήσουν οι ειδικοί.Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω...

----------


## Athina

*Βαλάντη στην αρχή και γω αυτό σκέφτηκα.Η στάση της πιο πολύ στο να ζεσταίνεται μου έφερνε.Μετά όμως είδα και τις κουτσουλιές της και σιγουρεύτηκα ότι είναι άρρωστη.*

----------


## skrekas

Αφού οι γνώσεις μου περιορίζονται σε αυτά ,το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι περαστικά και ας ελπίσουμε να αναρρώσει γρήγορα η φατσούλα σου.

----------


## lagreco69

τι εγινε τωρα!! Αθηνα πολυ λυπαμαι!!!! ειναι η κουτσουλια σκουρα πρασινη με κιτρινο και εχει και λιγο αιμα επανω? 
φαινονται λιγο θολες οι φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Athina

*Άλλες δύο.Μόλις βάλαμε λευκό χαρτί...σε λίγο θα έχουμε και εκείνες τις φώτο. 




Δημήτρη αίμα δεν έχει,σποράκι είναι.
Σευχαριστώ πολύ!!*

----------


## kaveiros

Αθηνά το κιτρινωπό χρώμα στην κουτσουλιά είναι έτσι όπως το βλέπουμε στην φωτογραφία ή το βγάζει η κάμερα έτσι? Είναι αρκετά υγρή η κουτσουλιά της και το χρώμα σίγουρα όχι νορμάλ. Τρώει καθόλου? Πίνει νερό? Γράψε ότι στοιχεία έχεις εδώ και αν δε φανεί κάποιος απ τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης που έχουν περισσότερη εμπειρία, θα τους ενοχλήσουμε τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## kaveiros

Α και κάτι ακόμα, έχεις παρατηρήσει πιθανή αναμάσηση τροφής αυτές τις μέρες? σαν εμετό δηλαδή?

----------


## Athina

> *για το esb3 τη δοσολογία σου πρότεινε Αθηνά ???*


Συγνώμη που απαντάω τώρα.
Θα στο στείλω σε πμ Αλέξανδρε  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δώσε εδώ ανοιχτά την δοσολογία για να δουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη !!*

----------


## Athina

Αλέξανδρε την δοσολογία μου την πρότεινε γιατρός που είδε και τον μικρό και τις κουτσουλιές του.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει μπορώ να την στείλω σε πμ!

----------


## Athina

Καλά νέα για το γλυκό μου Σνουφέλι!!!
Ο αριθμός των κοκκιδίων και των σκουληκιών μειώθηκε σε σημείο φυσιολογικό. 
Τα φάρμακα έκαναν την δουλειά τους,πλέον είμαστε ένα υγιές πουλάκι!!!

----------


## olga

Μπράβο πολύ χαίρομαι για τον Σνουφελ! Σου ευχομαι να είναι πάντα καλά!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Και σε σκεφτόμουν Αθηνά! Μπράβο, για τον Σνούφελ, πάλι καλά. Να τον έχεις πάντα υγιή!

----------


## lagreco69

Σιδηρενιος!!! Αθηνα ευχομαι να μην σε ανησυχησει ποτε ξανα!!

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει μειωση σκουληκιων στο φυσιολογικο αλλα εξαφανιση ....ελπιζω να ειδε κατι τετοιο .αν και εκ του αποτελεσματος μαλλον εχω αδικο ,εγω συνεχιζω να επιμενω οτι πουλι που ειναι στα χερια σου τοσο καιρο δεν εχει λογους να εχει 100% σκουληκια και 99% κοκκιδια (μονο αν τα ειχε πριν το παρεις σε μικρο βαθμο και συ ησουν πολυ μα πολυ βρωμιαρα που οχι για να σε γλειψω αλλα δεν πιστευω ουτε μια στις 1000 οτι εισαι ! τα αλλα πουλια πως δεν εχουν μολυνθει απο τις κουτσουλιες του κλουβιου; ξερεις σε ενιαιο χωρο πως μεταδιδονται τα κοκκιδια; δεν ξερω για αυτο ,αλλα το πρωτο σου πουλακι χαθηκε κατα 99% απο τοξικωση .εχε το νου σου τι μπορει να το προκαλεσε .δεν το κανω συχνα αλλα διαλεξα τη στιγμη που τα αποτελεσματα με αμφισβητουν ,να σου πω οτι η διαγνωση για μενα καπου χωλαινει ! το esb3 μπορει να πιασει και ευκολα μικροβια να ξερεις .οχι μονο κοκκιδια

----------


## μαρια ν

Μπραβο Αθηνα ,ευχομαι τα καλυτεραγια το πουλακι και ποτεξανα να μην σου ξανασυμβει τιποτα με κανενα αλλο μικρο σου

----------


## Athina

Δημήτρη ο γιατρός μας είπε πως υπάρχουν στον οργανισμό σε μικρό αριθμό  και δεν είναι βλαβερά.Πολλές φορές όμως τα πουλιά,ιδικά στα πετ σοπ,μπορεί  να αυξήσουν αυτόν τον αριθμό και να έχουμε το αποτέλεσμα που είχαμε με  την Φατσούλα μου...γιατί οι συνθήκες ζωής τους είναι απαράδεκτες.
Τον  ρωτήσαμε και για τον μικρό που φιλοξενούμε αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει  και αυτός κάτι μας είπε όμως ότι από την στιγμή που είναι σε άλλο  κλουβί και έχει τα δικά του πράγματα (παιχνίδια , ταίστρες , ποτίστρες κλπ )  δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχούμε.

Για την Φάτσα τώρα δεν αποκλείω την περίπτωση να πέθανε από δηλητηρίαση από βαρέα μέταλλα.
Έλεγξα  το κλουβί (βούτηξα ότι μέταλλο υπήρχε σε νερό για μέρες) και βρήκα  μέταλλο από αγορασμένο παιχνίδι το οποίο είχε σκουριάσει,που απ ότι έχω  διαβάσει σημαίνει ότι είναι γαλβανιζέ δηλαδή άκρως επικίνδυνο για τα  πουλάκια μας.
Όλα αυτά όμως τα είπα στον γιατρό και μου είπε ότι είναι λίγο παρατραβηγμένο να έφυγε το πουλάκι από κάτι τέτοιο.  :Confused0013: 
Χωρίς να την ελέγξει και από τα συμπτώματα της που του περιέγραψα μας είπε ότι "μάλλον" πέθανε από κοκκίδια και σκουλήκια.

Σχετικά με τον Σνούφελ.
Από  την στιγμή που κοίταξε τις κουτσουλιές του,μας έδωσε τα κατάλληλα  φάρμακα,τα πήρε και έγινε καλά (όπως έδειξαν οι δεύτερες εξετάσεις)  πρέπει να ανυσηχώ?Αν είχε κάτι άλλο δεν α το  έβλεπε?Για τόσο άσχετο  γιατρό μιλάμε??

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω πληρως με αυτα που λεει αν μιλουσαμε για νεο πουλι στην εκτροφη σου (καθε αλλο παρα νεα ηταν και τα δυο απο οτι γνωριζω )  ή συμβιωση σε κοινο κλουβι με αρρωστο πουλι που πηρες προσφατα και παραλληλα μη σωστες συνθηκες υγειηνης απο σενα .... τι απο ολα αυτα συνεβαινε; γιατι τοσο καιρο που ειχες το πουλακι δεν ανεβηκαν τα κοκκιδια του αν τα ειχε εμφυτα (που πραγματι μπορει να ειχε ελαχιστα αλλα δεν ανεβαινουν αν δεν υπαρχει αιτια )  ; 

δεν θυμαμαι αν στο δευτερο πουλακι ειχε προλαβει να δωσεις ενεργο ανθρακα .αν αιτια και σε αυτο ηταν τοξικωση ισως το προλαβε και απλα σιγα σιγα το πουλι ανεκαμψε και απεβαλε πληρως τις τοξινες .αν παλι η αιτια βελτιωσης ηταν τα φαρμακα που δοθηκαν ,το αποδιδω στο esb  που εκτος απο κοκκιδιοστατικο ειναι και αντιβιοτικο παλιας κοπης που λενε ... το ειδος σουλφοναμιδης που ειναι η δραστικη του ουσια ,ηταν παλιοτερα αντιβιωση για θεραπεια μικροβιων που πια δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη δραστικοτητα ,αφου εχει αρκετα ανθεκτικα στελεχη .αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι αν το πιθανο μικροβιο δεν ηταν κατι εξεζητημενο και δυσκολο ,δεν μπορει να το αντιμετωπισει  . σκουληκια δεν μπορω να δεχθω με τιποτα οτι ειχε το πουλακι εκτος αν το ταιζεις με εντομα ή σκουληκια μεγαλυτερα οπως ταιζουν τα ιθαγενη ή με καποια τροφη που περιεχει μολυσμενη ζωικη πρωτεινη τετοιας προελευσης .τα σκουληκια για να μεταδοθουν χρειαζεται ξενιστης .αλλος ζωικος οργανισμος φορεας τους

----------


## Athina

Τίποτα από αυτά δεν συνέβη.
Δεν υπήρχε νέο πουλί στην εκτροφή μου,ούτε μέχρι να γίνει αυτό συμβίωνε το ζευγάρι μαζί με άρρωστο πουλί.Οι συνθήκες υγειήνης των κλουβιών μου πιστεύω ότι είναι οι πρέπον (χωρίς να περηφανεύομαι  :Happy: )
Ο άνθρωπος όμως μου είπε ότι είδε στο μικροσκόπιο ανεβασμένο αριθμό κοκκιδίων και σκουληκιών.Ότι ήθελε έλεγε?

*Δεν μου εξίδησε όμως ο "ιδικός" τι προκάλεσε την αύξηση των κοκκιδίων και σκουληκιών και στα δύο πουλιά.
Ενεργό άνθρακα έδωσα στον αρσενικό και παρατήρησα ότι μετά από αυτό άρχισε να καλυτερεύει.Όχι τελείως όμως...
Και πάλι το παιχνίδι υπήρχε στο κλουβί αρκετό καιρό.Δηλητηριαστήκαν και τα δύο από το μέταλλο την ίδια περίοδο?

----------

